# (VA) AFC Lone Lola’s Napoleon Dynamite



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

3 AM wins, 1 Open win. needs 2 points for his FC. Big, powerful dog, excellent marker, runs very straight. Two FT titled litter mates, many QAA and MH siblings. CNM, EIC, TVD (echo) clear. No health issues. Q’d for 2021 NARC.

FC- NAFC Grady x FC-AFC Lola

Pedigree: AFC Lone Lola's Napoleon Dynamite

Current puppies doing well in training and as pets. 
$1000 - natural and fresh chilled. 
Frozen available


Thanks!


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

National in Mondovie. He is also qualified for 2021.


----------



## Dchambers (Jun 27, 2018)

Sabireley said:


> 3 AM wins, 1 Open win. needs 2 points for his FC. Big, powerful dog, excellent marker, runs very straight. Two FT titled litter mates, many QAA and MH siblings. CNM, EIC, TVD (echo) clear. No health issues. Q’d for 2021 NARC.
> 
> FC- NAFC Grady x FC-AFC Lola
> 
> ...


How far are you from Knoxville, TN?


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

7 hours probably. You could drop her off for a few days. I work from home so could get two or three ties.


----------

